# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Harper's Bazaar Does an Incest Fantasy Shoot With Stephanie Seymour and Sons

## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

It doesn't get much creepier than this...

Granted, Seymour, at 45, is hotter and sexier than the vast majority of women half her age, but did she REALLY need to advertise this fact by a provocative photo shoot with..._her two sons?!?!?!?!_

C'mon, neither of her sons thought to say: 'You know, mom, this just doesn't seem like such a good idea to me!'

The fact that one of her sons is gay doesn't make it much better; if I had a mother like this I'd probably turn out gay too!

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/fashion...t-0314#slide-4

----------

Perianne (02-13-2014)

----------


## Perianne

Disgusting.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

They were talking about this on a few shows tonight, and mention was made of photos taken on a beach with her and one of her kids...I'm sorry, but her son has a definite woodrow here--courtesy of MOM?!?!?!! WHAT is going ON in that family?!?!?!

----------


## Rudy2D

Harper's _Bizarre_.

----------

Perianne (02-13-2014)

----------


## JackDallas

> Disgusting.


I second the disgusting. Don't her sons have any friends she can sleaze with?

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm thinking Bakelite heir.

----------

